# Juwel Tank Lighting Levels



## deadlus3d (19 Nov 2019)

Hello,

I would like to run a Juwel 180 l on low tech low light setup.

Do you think I should reduce the existing lighting from this tank to achieve a low light setup (no co2)?

The spec that comes with this tank does not actually tell me how many w per gallon the lights provide.

Many thanks


----------



## alto (19 Nov 2019)

Do you have the T5 or LED version?

Are you planning minimal or dense planting?


----------



## MJQMJQ (20 Nov 2019)

Do u know the wattage of your light?From there can calculate watt per gallon.What plants do u want to keep?


----------



## deadlus3d (20 Nov 2019)

Hi here is the spec:

*Product* MultiLux LED 100 cm – 2x895 mm W
*Length* 993 mm
*Power* 1x895 mm DAY & 1x895 mm NATURE
*Kelvin* 9000/6500
*Lumen* 5290


I just want to know how many watts per gallon.

I want to run a no c02 tank but heavily planted with Vallisneria, Swords and Anubias.
I don't want the plants to take three years to grow but at the same time I am aware that
excessive lightning with no co2 can cause algae.


----------



## deadlus3d (20 Nov 2019)

Also I would like to ask is it acceptable to introduce co2 for a short period when setting up the tank to get the plants to grow.
After a few weeks I would then remove the co2 and reduce lighting levels.


----------



## sparkyweasel (20 Nov 2019)

deadlus3d said:


> Also I would like to ask is it acceptable to introduce co2 for a short period when setting up the tank to get the plants to grow.
> After a few weeks I would then remove the co2 and reduce lighting levels.


Yes, quite a few people do that, to get faster growth early on, then slower growth later for less trimming and other maintenance.
Don't worry about watts per gallon, it's not a helpful measure.
I would go ahead with the lights you have, and if you do find the need to reduce the intensity you could add some floating plants.


----------



## deadlus3d (20 Nov 2019)

Ok thanks

Do you have any suggestions regarding a temporary co2 setup to get my plants growing?


----------



## MJQMJQ (21 Nov 2019)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fire-extinguisher-co2.266/

Otherwise can DIY using yeast but success rate really varies.


----------



## MJQMJQ (21 Nov 2019)

29.4 lumens per litre. In the medium range according to tropica. 
https://tropica.com/en/guide/make-your-aquarium-a-success/light/
Apparently lumens is a better indicator instead of wattage.
You would probably need co2 fertilisation for that for plants to grow the fastest and healthiest.
4-6 hours a day when starting out should do. Anubias and swords are slow growing though.


----------



## deadlus3d (21 Nov 2019)

many thanks.

if i wanted to buy a professional co2 kit what would you suggest I bought?

I would rather avoid having to change filter pumps and all that so if necessary I would reduce the tank size I would purchase.


----------



## ian_m (21 Nov 2019)

deadlus3d said:


> if i wanted to buy a professional co2 kit what would you suggest I bought?


https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/co...stem-kits-single-stage-co2-systems-gsc70.html
https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/complete-aquarium-co2-system-kits-dual-stage-co2-systems-gsc69.html
https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...dual-stage-regulator-with-integrated-solenoid

BUT if using CO2 and using the Juwel lights, which I think you will find they are high light region, you will need to increase you filtration flow rate to at least x10 tank volume, as well as dosing decent amounts of fertiliser daily. The Juwel internal 600l/hr filter is way way too small to support high light levels, high fertiliser and CO2. So you are looking at least 1800litres/hour total filtration. I have a Juwel 180 with 600l/hr internal filter and a JBLe1501 1400l/hr external filter as well as a 3200l/hr power head.


----------



## deadlus3d (21 Nov 2019)

many thanks.

one last question if i went for low tech which lights would you suggest i buy to replace the juwel high lights?

thanks


----------



## ian_m (21 Nov 2019)

deadlus3d said:


> one last question if i went for low tech which lights would you suggest i buy to replace the juwel high lights?


None, work with what you have got. If they are dimmable (Juwel controller ?) then dim them or if not, put foil rings around the tubes, to block say 50% of the light and go with that.


----------

